# Ferry Prices - Isle of wight



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Whist in France last month I met a couple from Isle of Wight , they told me that it cost more to bring their motorhome across to the mainland than to cross from Dover to Dunkirk.Their tickets on DFDS were £78-00 . Does this make Isle of Wight the dearest ferry price in the world ?
Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it always was quite expensive, but apparently residents get better prices than mainlanders. Don't forget that the short Dover - Calais / dunquerke are ridiculously cheap! 

I did note that you can use Tesco vouchers for Wightlink crossings....


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

It might be worth considering the Heysham -Isle of Man link as a contender for the most expensive UK ferry. 

I don't have current prices but it certainly made my eyes water when we were considering it last year


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Per nautical mile yes,but Irish Ferries want you to buy the Irish sea. :wink: 

tony


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Day trip 01 October 3 x pax plus car, IKEA trip IOM - Heysham and back including an hour going around in circles in Morecambe bay as linkspan occupied, £299 plus £64 in upgrades to premium lounge.

last week I was due to fly to Tenerife, but wanted to sail over and drop off my car for warranty work, Thursday 3pm sailing cancelled, transferred to 19.45, cancelled, Friday 08.45 full, tried standby, could not get on, too late to fly to manchester and get plane out, so we are stuck at home

IOM routes are terribly expensive


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our Coral, Stranraer to Belfast, as cheap as possible...

_*£297*_ :evil:


----------

